# TiVo Premiere TCD746320



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Ebay Item 331200933810


----------



## advocate2 (Jan 25, 2008)

FWIW, I picked one up three weeks ago on Ebay for $45 delivered, got lifetime from Tivo for $99 and now it is worth $300+.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

advocate2 said:


> FWIW, I picked one up three weeks ago on Ebay for $45 delivered, got lifetime from Tivo for $99 and now it is worth $300+.


What did you do to get the $99 Lifetime? Just call TiVo?


----------



## advocate2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Just called Tivo and told the first person that I wanted to cancel the box. I was elevated to the next level. She asked why I wanted to cancel and I told her that the cable company gave me one box for free. She offered me the $99 lifetime. Note that the Premiere was active on my account with month to month only when I called.


----------

